# Cambio de estado de relé con un pulsador



## NapalmCandy (Ago 13, 2007)

Hola, hace años hice un curso de grado medio de electrónica en donde hice electrónica digital, tambien he hecho un curso de programación de PLCs, así que lo que voy a preguntar no tendría que preguntarlo porque se supone que tendría que sabérmelo mas que de memoria, pero no es así y no encuentro los apuntes Laughing

Si mal no recuerdo, el estado de memoria más básico se puede hacer con 2 Relés y un pulsador, de forma que cuando pulse el pulsador éste haga cambiar el estado de un rele y lo ponga a 0 (no pasa corriente) y si lo pulso de nuevo lo ponga a 1 (pasa corriente), sé que el esquema era sencillo, pero no logro recordarlo.

Esto lo quiero para lo siguiente, en el PC tengo varias cosas conectadas, que van directamente conectadas o no al PC, por ejemplo, una tabla de mezclas, dos altavoces autoamplificados, el router, el TFT. Cosas que cada una lleva su transformador o su interruptor y estoy harto de ir apagando cosa a cosa siempre.

Entonces lo que se me ocurrió fue hacer un circuito de forma que; cuando pulse el botón de apagado del ordenador éste haga que se apaguen los altavoces instantáneamente (para evitar picos de sonido que genera la tarjeta de audio al apagar el PC) y en el momento en que se cierre windows y apague el ordenador (usando como señal una salida de 12 V de la fuente) me haga cambiar el estado del relé que controla la regleta de enchufes donde tengo conectado todo y me lo apague. Quedando de forma que; cuando quiera volver a encender, lo último deberá ser los altavoces (para evitar los picos de sonido que genera la tarjeta de sonido al arrancar el PC)

La cosa es sencilla, pero no recuerdo como tenía que conectar los reles para hacer algo así

Vaya va a ser mas difícil de lo que pensaba   Tambien tengo chips con puertas OR NOR XOR AND y NAND, quizá debería hacerlo mejor con eso y con los relés. Sabéis si hay algún temporizador en chips así como los de las puertas lógicas?

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Ago 15, 2007)

El problema es que en el google puedes encontrar algunos miles. Tan solo hay que molestarse.


----------



## NapalmCandy (Ago 15, 2007)

Creeme que es mas molestia registrarme en un foro y mirarlo de vez en cuando que buscarlo. Con lo cual quiero decir que ya me he molestado en buscar y el motivo de no haber encontrado nada es lo que me ha llevado a postear aqui. No te digo que sea mentira que lo haya, pero quizá no lo he buscado con las palabras adecuadas y por eso no lo he encontrado.

Y te agradecería que en vez de decir lo que has dicho, ya que conoces la respuesta, tambien sería menos molestía para todos el que aportaras algo positivo al post.

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## NapalmCandy (Ago 17, 2007)

Es evidente que a estas alturas no se me va a ofrecer ayuda, bueno solo queda entonces despedirme de esta brevísima e incomoda estancia en este foro. Hasta la vista.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 18, 2007)

Disculpa napalmcandy.  Tendrian que hacer un manual de como usar la búsqueda en internet. 
He googleado unas cuantas palablas que comentas :"circuito retardo apagado altavoces" (sin las comillas) Y han sido 22500 las coincidencias. Pego una por si no te aclaras.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/spk_enable_2/spk_enable2.html

No pillas rabietas tontas, te pareces a "el nombre"


----------



## NapalmCandy (Ago 20, 2007)

Te disculpo pero veo que no has entendido lo que decia en un principio, no es eso lo que busco.


Lo unico que quiero es lo que pone en el titulo, cambiar de estado un relé mediante solo un pulsador. El retardo es cosa aparte, y tenia pensado hacerlo de otra forma que asi


----------



## Saint_ (Ago 22, 2007)

hola....
respecto del circuito, se requiere que el relay cambie de estado segun pulsos, estos seran dados por un solo pulsador (el primero enciende y el siguiente apaga), habran dos pulsadores(uno para apagarlo y otro para encenderlo) o que se de un pulso y se encienda durante un tiempo y luego se apague automaticamente,... cual de las situaciones anteriores es la que se necesita.... en cualquier caso los circuitos son sencillos, elje y pide cual te combiene......


----------



## NapalmCandy (Ago 22, 2007)

Pues ninguno de los dos jaja

Yo quiero que cuando pulse el pulsador el relé se cierre y de paso a la corriente de la regleta de enchufes. Y que cuando vuelva a pulsar, no haga nada porque windows empezará a cerrarse y cuando se apague el PC (cogiendo como señal una salida de la fuente a 12v para saber cuando está encendido y apagado) otro relé haga cortar a éste rele y por lo tanto la regleta de enchufes.

Quedando de forma que al volver a pulsar el pulsador vuelva a funcionar el circuito. El retardo para los altavoces, insisto ya lo haré de otra forma, no hay problema por eso.

Todo tiene que ser con un pulsador, que será el del PC, al intentar encender tiene que encender una regleta de enchufes ese pulsador, y su funcion normal al intentar apagar el PC.

No se si me explico


----------



## Saint_ (Ago 23, 2007)

pues no esta muy clara la cosa...
te esnendi lo siguiente:
1) si se oprime un pulsador se activa un relay (el pulso sera pocitivo o GND?).
2) se oprime otra vez y no pasa nada (porque windows se cierra, entonces para que se  
     oprime),
3) tomaras una señal de la fuente de poder de la PC para saber si se a apagado o no la PC
    y esta señaldesconectara al relay que alimenta a las regletas del toma corrientes.

de acuerdo lo anterio, el circuito deberia tener dos entradas.
a) el pulsador que activara al relay, 
b) la señas de la funente de poder de la PC para desactivar al relay que a su vez dejara de    
     alimentar a las regletas del tomacorriente.

Salidas:
solo tendra una, la salida para activar el relay...

Si lo interprete bien, comentame pues el circuito para ello es simple y utiliza un solo relay y un pequeño circuito de control...,

saludos y casi todo se puede, pues la s que no son muy pocas....


----------



## NapalmCandy (Ago 23, 2007)

Bueno mas o menos lo has pillado.

1) El pulso sería, no se si positivo o GND no se a que te refieres, pero ya sabes como es un pulsador de ese tipo, es un pulsador normalmente abierto. Asi que cuando pulsas éste se cierra.

2) Está claro para que se oprime para apagar el PC!! jaja La idea és esa, si le das 1 vez windows empieza a cerrarse, y cuando se cierre y se apague el PC, entonces es cuando se tiene que apagar todo lo demás que esté conectado a la regleta de enchufes.

3) Exacto.


----------



## Saint_ (Ago 24, 2007)

...
espero que este circuitillo de sirva...

    Se requiere una fuente externa  de  12v para dar el pulso inicial 

1) se oprime el pulsador, en ese momento se activa el relay alimentando a las regletas del
    tomacorrientes por tanto tambien deveria encenderse la funete de poder de la PC...y este 
    pasa a alimentas al relay...
2) no impora si se sigue oprimiendo el pulsador "no pasa nada"
3) cuando se apague la funte de poder de la PC, dejara de alimentar al relay y por ello este deja  
    de alimenta a las regleas del tomacorrientes....


Espero que te sirva....


----------



## NapalmCandy (Ago 28, 2007)

Gracias por tu ayuda!

No puedo mirar el DOC porque estoy en mac ahora, pero veo una pega en lo que dices. Si al dar al pulsador en ese momento da 220v a la fuente de alimentación, no va a encender el ordenador, para ir bien, necesita unos segundos mas, o lo que suele hacer (he hecho pruebas) se enciende y se apaga solo en 2s, y tienes que volver a encenderlo.

2) En este punto es cuando debe apagar los altavoces, antes de que se apague todo lo demas.


----------



## NapalmCandy (Ago 28, 2007)

He visto el circuito ya, es simple mas o menos como tenia pensado, solo lo que te comentaba antes, el propio PC irá conectado a esa regleta de enchufes, entonces no se si funcionaría tal cual está asi.

Pero te agradezco tu tiempo, ahora ya tengo una base donde trabajar y la idea que depurar


----------



## NapalmCandy (Ago 28, 2007)

Y lo que ponia inicialmente en el titulo "cambio de estado de un rele con un pulsador" 

Era por que mi idea inicial era, que mediante el pulsador de encendido del ordenador, pulsando 1 vez se cerrara y pulsando otra se abriera, y esto es lo que no sabía (y sigo sin acordarme) de como hacer


----------

